# For those who want to know more about Chile



## Ricardo-CL (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello everybody,

I'm not doing advertising of any kind here, I just want to share something you might find interesting. Since I was born in Chile and never left the country until I was 18 there weren't things that really amused me, however, after being abroad for a while, I've found that Chile is a very appealing place for Americans and Europeans. I myself work as a consultant now and my partners are all American, specifically south-easterns, and all of them enjoyed their time in Chile, in fact a couple came back later with their families to have some non-business time here.

This show, that I think it's quite popular in the States, "No Reservations with Anthony Bourdain" landed in Chile a couple of months ago, and even though they advertised more an event that took place at a fancy convention center, Anthony and his crew went later to meet the local culture, as they usually do, and apparently they did portrait it quite well.

In this photo the "Rodeo", which is pretty similar to America's. Please note the outfit of the "Huaso", our cowboy, which has a considerable variety of origins.










Some deli store which I suspect I know very well...










The show will be aired on July 13, at 10 E/P on the Travel Channel.

Hope you like it,

Cheers!


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Last summer I went to Chile and the scenery was breathtaking. I only spent a couple of days on the mainland before going to Rapa Nui (Easter Island) but I found the people very friendly and I would recommend it highly.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

I was only briefly in Chile when we took a lake cruise during our trip to Argentina. That area of the world is breathtaking and the people are really wonderful. Thanks for the tip about the show.


----------



## Ricardo-CL (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, I just saw the show and it was great, although I would have put more of this and less of that... but that's just a personal opinion.
It was amazing seeing the Patagonia where I grew up in, or the Llanquihue lake where I hope to go to live once I retire.
I appreciate the fact that Anthony didn't visit the fanciest places in Santiago as they are not good depicting our real idiosyncrasy, in fact I'm going to re-visit some places I haven't been to for more than 10 years.
The rodeo was another highlight indeed, probably one of the few instances where people gather regardless of their social condition.

Almost forgot, the historical references at the beginning were just amazing, and narrated by Pablo Huneuss -an important local sociologist- was an appreciated plus.


----------



## Wall (Dec 4, 2008)

I have always wanted to visit Chile. How is the hunting? Perhaps a Chilean safari would be in order....


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Can you throw stuff at Pinochet's house?​


----------



## sko (Jul 1, 2009)

I was in South America last year and could have spent a day or two in Chile (I was connecting through Santiago to get from Lima, Peru to Mendoza, Argentina), but decided against it due to the high visa cost. I understand Chile hits Americans with a high fee because we do it right back, but I wasn't about to spend $130.00 just to leave the airport.

Hopefully the next time I'm down there I can stay in Chile for a while to justify the expense. As has been mentioned, I've heard great things about the country.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

sko said:


> I was in South America last year and could have spent a day or two in Chile (I was connecting through Santiago to get from Lima, Peru to Mendoza, Argentina), but decided against it due to the high visa cost. I understand Chile hits Americans with a high fee because we do it right back, but I wasn't about to spend $130.00 just to leave the airport.
> 
> Hopefully the next time I'm down there I can stay in Chile for a while to justify the expense. As has been mentioned, I've heard great things about the country.


The visa is for the however long your passport is valid. When I went and paid the visa all the other people in my group had new passports so they are covered for ten years. of course I had an old passport.Grrrrr


----------

